# Sup, Old man here!



## Del1964 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm 47 but look like 37....according to people my wife and I run into.  So still "got it" I think.  Haven't touched any gear in over 7 years except for 2 androgel packets a day (which really does help).  Looking to get back "on" for a little while before I turn the big 5-0!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Del1964* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

WP


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 18, 2010)

What's up Del?  Welcome aboard!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks all.  What in the world are "reputation points"?  Been trying to find out but figured easier to ask in this  new member board.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome. There are a few of us(over 45) here. It`s a little harder at our age but well worth the work. Lots of help and knowledge here.


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 19, 2010)

Del1964 said:


> Thanks all.  What in the world are "reputation points"?  Been trying to find out but figured easier to ask in this  new member board.


e-penis


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 19, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> e-penis


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 20, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> e-penis


 
disregard this  ^^^ we're gonna cut his off.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 20, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> e-penis


 


Del1964 said:


> Thanks all. What in the world are "reputation points"? Been trying to find out but figured easier to ask in this new member board.


 
rep points are given to members from other members if you think that they have contributed something worthwhile, helpful, or if you simply "agree" with something that they have posted. Sort of an incentive, if you will.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 20, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> disregard this  ^^^ we're gonna cut his off.









W-W-Why would you do that?


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck 43 myself

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

nobody is ever to old to cycle or bb. your only 47 theres guys on here 60 and havent heard any higher than that and thats a shame. welcome brother.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks all!  Good to be back!


----------



## superted (Sep 25, 2010)

now let's smash some weights around


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 26, 2010)

Del1964 said:


> I'm 47 but look like 37....according to people my wife and I run into.  So still "got it" I think.  Haven't touched any gear in over 7 years except for 2 androgel packets a day (which really does help).  Looking to get back "on" for a little while before I turn the big 5-0!



welcome to ironmag forums.....please take time to read the "stickies"......enjoy!!!


----------



## superted (Sep 26, 2010)

Unlem is 100% right

and here is the reason i slog my arse out every day

Dude has a thread over at AM and he is one of my inspirations

*He is 65* *years young*


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 26, 2010)

superted said:


> now let's smash some weights around



Smashin' procedures under way!!!  I need to get some pics on here.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 26, 2010)

Dude has thicker hair than I've ever had in my life! 

Diesel Elvis Lives!



superted said:


> Unclem is 100% right
> 
> and here is the reason i slog my arse out every day
> 
> ...


----------



## kaufmass (Sep 26, 2010)

age dosent matter its great your still lifting at your age! keep it up! inspirational!


----------



## hammercurls (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the board!


----------

